# MK4 1.8t Intake air temp sensor mod



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

I was running one on my last VRT with good results. The ABA seems to share the same sensor as the VR, any experience with using this sensor on our ABAs? Im building my motor, this is what i have so far:

1994 OBDI engine 
Rebuilt head with mild porting
Autotech HD valve springs
Schrick lightweight titanium retainers
rebuilt block with ARP rod studs
TTT 276 cam
AEG lifters
C2 Stg2 software
Gruven parts pully package
TTT lightweight intermediate sprocket
TTT adjustable cam gear
16V passat rebuilt 02A trans
lightweight G60 flywheel
VR6 clutch
MK4 AEG ported intake manifold
MK4 AEG ported tubular exhaust manifold
MK4 AEG exhaust manifold heatshield

Im going to run this motor NA for a while before i slap boost to it. My question again is does anyone have experience running the 1.8T IAT on an ABA?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow no one? Looks like i'll be the guinee pig.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

what do you think you would gain from using the temp sensor from the 1.8... i cant see hgow this would have any benefit at all


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gains should be about 3-4 whp.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

lol, no.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

That's what it is good for on a vr6.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

3-5whp translates to more power than you get out of an chip, exhaust or a CAI. lmao

Unless i see proof of this on a dyno sheet, :bs:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I was off a bit. Tried to remember the gains off the top of my head. Good for 2-3 whp. The LRI im having built will have a 1.8t iat bung instead of the ABA iat bung.

1.8t IAT(Intake air temperature) sensor-This has been proven *to give 2whp on the dyno by Paul, need_a_vr6. *The stock Iat sensor is closed element, and prone to heatsoaking in the vr manifold. The 1.8t sensor plugs directly in, and when wires are extended to a location that gets proper airflow, away from hot engine parts, proper Iat's are achieved. The ecu interprets this data, and gives a tick more ignition timing.
1.8t sensor:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

tdogg74 said:


> 3-5whp translates to more power than you get out of an chip, exhaust or a CAI. lmao
> 
> Unless i see proof of this on a dyno sheet, :bs:


I said 3-4.

Its actually 2-3 whp.

Sheesh.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

jettred3 said:


> *to give 2whp on the dyno by Paul, need_a_vr6. *


You are talking about a completely different engine. Apples to oranges. And I know what the sensor does. You wont get that out of a 2 liter. And even if you did, it wouldnt be anything you could feel. 

Regardless, it _is_ a good mod where 'every little bit counts'. :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

right, but on a well built 2.0 you should see a small gain.

Considering they can be had for almost nothing at a junk yard, and plug right in. I say it is a worthwhile mod especially for a aftermarket intake mani. SRI or LRI.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Well i dont know if id even say its for a performance _increase_, mainly a preventative measure for a _decrease_ in power due to the factory IAT being heat soaked in the aluminum intake manifold.










I mounted the 1.8T open element sensor just before the maf in my CAI and have put 8,000 miles on my motor since completion in our AZ summer heat. Car has run great with no issues and im getting roughly 415-430 miles a tank with 89. Still running on stock managment, dont want waste money on the C2 cam chip as im going boost soon. Check out the build thread in my Sig


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump! Was interested in this mod for my aba & I have a spare 1.8t ait sensor laying around from my mkiv gli. Saw good difference in the vr6 guys but not much on the aba guys.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Bringing this tread back to life. Has anyone else tried this on their aba? As of this moment, I had relocated the factory AIT sensor to my intake as well. Wondering if anyone has done the 1.8t AIR sensor mod with any results? ...Also, when trying to hook up a 1.8t AIT sensor to my ABA, the electrical connections are different. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this out!


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes i have been running the MK4 1.8T IAT sensor for roughly 10k miles with no issues. The fatory connector plugs right in you just need to extend the harness.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

2.Quick said:


> Yes i have been running the MK4 1.8T IAT sensor for roughly 10k miles with no issues. The fatory connector plugs right in you just need to extend the harness.


What year 1.8t sensor did yours come out of? Mine was from an 05 GLI AWP and the connector was different from my 1996 Golf ABA.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

I didnt buy by year i bought by part# in which i got in the VR6 technical forumn.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

2.Quick said:


> I didnt buy by year i bought by part# in which i got in the VR6 technical forumn.


Just did some quick research from ECStuning and apparently the air intake sensor's connector changed designs after 2003. This example here looks like it would be a direct plug and play application for our abas and I bet this is the one you have bolted up: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Search/Air_Intake_Sensor/ES2090864/

Unfortunately, I have a 2005 model 1.8t which features the new design in the connector as follows: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Search/Air_Intake_Sensor/ES250197/

...This is where the confusion was. Notice that the older connector is more square and the newer one is more rounded. Also in good news, the sensor that will work with our motors is the cheapest out of the bunch. I will order this soon and give it a shot!


----------

